# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Fli Kosove

## fisniku-student

Specialiteti i kuzhines shqiptare *"Flia"* e cila ka zgjuar interes te madh mga shumë vizitor dhe turist nderkombetar,te cilet jan mahnitur me shijen dhe me permbajtjen e saj...

e cila ka shtirje ne te gjith territorin e kosoves dhe preferohet dhe pelqehet  shumë nga pelqyesit e ketij ushqimi te nxeht  ...

Por ajo qfar po me intereson mua eshte se ,ky specialitet eshte vetem Kosovar apo ky specialitet pergaditet dhe praktikohet edhe ne viset tjera shqiptare ...

Dhe nese ka dikush ndonje iformacion ne lidhje me prejardhjen e ketij specialiteti....

----------


## LAINA

Pervecse ne Kosove perdoret edhe ne viset veriore te Shqiperise me te njejtin emer, por dhe ne krahina te tjera te Shqiperise se mesme dhe te jugut, por me emra te ndryshem dhe ndryshime shume te vogla ne permbajtje...

----------


## Jack Watson

Aman, pash Zotin cfare gjeja te vecante ka flia?

Petulla te lyera me vaj, brum apo llagere. Nuk e di ku e shifni vecantine e ketij gatimi.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Aman, pash Zotin cfare gjeja te vecante ka flia?
> 
> Petulla te lyera me vaj, brum apo llagere. Nuk e di ku e shifni vecantine e ketij gatimi.


Ani mos trego ti qe nuk e ke ne qejf kete soecialitet dhe brumet...

Ndersa sa i perket thjeshtesis se permbajtjes se saj...nuk hyen ne punë kjo kur merret parasysh vlersimi ndaj sajë...

Un pervete fort e kam ne qejf kete specialitet,arsyet jan te shumta nga shija e saj ederi te originaliteti isaj kombetar dhe zakonor...

----------


## sLimShady

Une vdes per fli sa her qe ha fli ha me shum sec duhet aq sa e kam qejf.

C'do njeri e ka shijen e vet dikujt i pelqen dikujt jo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## flag

> Aman, pash Zotin cfare gjeja te vecante ka flia? 
> 
>   Petulla te lyera me vaj, brum apo llagere. Nuk e di ku e shifni vecantine e ketij gatimi.


 Siduket e ke ngatërruar Flien me petulla(donuts) .
Flia nuk pjeket me vaj, edhe pse brumi eshte gati i njejte si petullat  por pjeket me saqë apo grillë dhe duhet nje ceromoni e gjatë gjate pregaditjes se brumit dhe pjekjes se saj. 

 Fli Kosoves 
 Në një enë hidhet miell, kripë, ujë i ftohtë dhe përzihen në një brumë të hollë si për petulla. Në një enë tjetër shkrihet gjalpë, ajkë, vaj dhe qumësht, përzihet masa e krijuar derisa të gjithë përmbajtësit të jenë skrirë në një masë të vetme, Lyhet tepsia me yndyrë dhe me një lugë merret brumi i hollë dhe hidhet nga cepi i tepsisë deri afër mesit dhe krijohen rradhë të cilat mbulojnë gjithë tepsinë. Mesi i cili është bosh mbushet me rradhë paralele .(shih skicën) Gjithë sipërfaqja lyhet me masën e përgatitur dhe futet në furrën e ngrohur. Kjo piqet për 3-5 minuta. Nxirret nga furra për të vazhduar me rendin tjetër. Brumi i hollë tashmë hidhet në të njëjtën mënyrë por midis dy rradhëve derisa të jetë mbuluar e gjithë tepsia. Përsëri lyhet me masën dhe piqet për 3-5 minuta. Kjo procedurë vazhdon derisa të mbushet tepsia. Flia lihet të ftohet për 10 minuta dhe serviret me kos, djathë ose mjaltë.
 Une per veten time nuk e kam merak flien aspak, apo cdo gatim prej brumi. 

Me nderime
Flag

----------


## fisniku-student

> Siduket e ke ngatërruar Flien me petulla(donuts) .
> Flia nuk pjeket me vaj, edhe pse brumi eshte gati i njejte si petullat  por pjeket me saqë apo grillë dhe duhet nje ceromoni e gjatë gjate pregaditjes se brumit dhe pjekjes se saj. 
> 
>  Fli Kosoves 
>  Në një enë hidhet miell, kripë, ujë i ftohtë dhe përzihen në një brumë të hollë si për petulla. Në një enë tjetër shkrihet gjalpë, ajkë, vaj dhe qumësht, përzihet masa e krijuar derisa të gjithë përmbajtësit të jenë skrirë në një masë të vetme, Lyhet tepsia me yndyrë dhe me një lugë merret brumi i hollë dhe hidhet nga cepi i tepsisë deri afër mesit dhe krijohen rradhë të cilat mbulojnë gjithë tepsinë. Mesi i cili është bosh mbushet me rradhë paralele .(shih skicën) Gjithë sipërfaqja lyhet me masën e përgatitur dhe futet në furrën e ngrohur. Kjo piqet për 3-5 minuta. Nxirret nga furra për të vazhduar me rendin tjetër. Brumi i hollë tashmë hidhet në të njëjtën mënyrë por midis dy rradhëve derisa të jetë mbuluar e gjithë tepsia. Përsëri lyhet me masën dhe piqet për 3-5 minuta. Kjo procedurë vazhdon derisa të mbushet tepsia. Flia lihet të ftohet për 10 minuta dhe serviret me kos, djathë ose mjaltë.
>  Une per veten time nuk e kam merak flien aspak, apo cdo gatim prej brumi. 
> 
> Me nderime
> Flag


Aq Bukur e paske pershkruar nje procedur te pergaditjes se nje Flie,sa qe ma mbushe mendjen ta pergadis nje fli vetë unë,por besoj se do hasi ne problem rreth saqit ,se ku do e gjej...ahahh

Ps: Te ma gjej dikush një Saqë more...

----------


## flag

> Aq Bukur e paske pershkruar nje procedur te pergaditjes se nje Flie,sa qe ma mbushe mendjen ta pergadis nje fli vetë unë,por besoj se do hasi ne problem rreth saqit ,se ku do e gjej...ahahh
> 
> Ps: Te ma gjej dikush një Saqë more...


Merre saqin e satelitit  :buzeqeshje:  apo nese ke furrë elektrike me grillë edhe grilli e zevendson saqin. Ne realitet nese e analizojm saqin, saqi e luan rolin e grillit sepse flia pjeket vetem nga lart.


Me nderime
Flag

----------


## Jack Watson

> Siduket e ke ngatërruar Flien me petulla(donuts) .
> Flia nuk pjeket me vaj, edhe pse brumi eshte gati i njejte si petullat  por pjeket me saqë apo grillë dhe duhet nje ceromoni e gjatë gjate pregaditjes se brumit dhe pjekjes se saj. 
> 
>  Fli Kosoves 
>  Në një enë hidhet miell, kripë, ujë i ftohtë dhe përzihen në një brumë të hollë si për petulla. Në një enë tjetër shkrihet gjalpë, ajkë, vaj dhe qumësht, përzihet masa e krijuar derisa të gjithë përmbajtësit të jenë skrirë në një masë të vetme, Lyhet *tepsia me yndyrë* dhe me një lugë merret brumi i hollë dhe hidhet nga cepi i tepsisë deri afër mesit dhe krijohen rradhë të cilat mbulojnë gjithë tepsinë. Mesi i cili është bosh mbushet me rradhë paralele .(shih skicën) Gjithë sipërfaqja lyhet me masën e përgatitur dhe futet në furrën e ngrohur. Kjo piqet për 3-5 minuta. Nxirret nga furra për të vazhduar me rendin tjetër. Brumi i hollë tashmë hidhet në të njëjtën mënyrë por midis dy rradhëve derisa të jetë mbuluar e gjithë tepsia. Përsëri lyhet me masën dhe piqet për 3-5 minuta. Kjo procedurë vazhdon derisa të mbushet tepsia. Flia lihet të ftohet për 10 minuta dhe serviret me kos, djathë ose mjaltë.
>  Une per veten time nuk e kam merak flien aspak, apo cdo gatim prej brumi. 
> 
> Me nderime
> Flag


Jo mer nuk e kam ngaterru. Krahina nga jam une me origjine e ka tradite fline, dhe e njoh mir. 

Mu, per vete, nuk me duket se ka naj shije te vecante, vetem se eshte nje variant i llagereve (te cilat jane ndryshe nga petullat). Te pershkrimi qe me lart thuhet "tepsia lyhet me yndyre", po nuk thuhet se c'eshte kjo "yndyra". Ja ta them une: Lengu me te cilen lyhet tepsia (per te mos u ngjitur brumi) eshte ose vaj ose gjalp (telyne) i shkrire (vaji te cilin kam patur nder mend ne postimin tim te mesiperm).

Menyra se si krijohet brumi (te pershkrimi me lart), eshte i njejte me menyren se si krijohet brumi per petulla, ose llagere. Prandaj po them se flia eshte version i llagereve. Kush ka njohuri nga flia dhe gastronomia nuk e ka te veshtire te arrije ne kete perfundim.

Shnet, dhe gezuar Bajramin.

----------


## fisniku-student

Edhe levreku me midhje nuk ka ndonje filozofi por ne shqiptaret kemi sens ti hajm specialitetet e huaja (kineze,italiane,turke),ndersa i perqeshim specialitetet e kuzhinave tona shqiptare...

Arsyeja eshte !!!

----------


## flag

> Jo mer nuk e kam ngaterru. Krahina nga jam une me origjine e ka tradite fline, dhe e njoh mir. 
> 
> Mu, per vete, nuk me duket se ka naj shije te vecante, vetem se eshte nje variant i llagereve (te cilat jane ndryshe nga petullat). Te pershkrimi qe me lart thuhet "tepsia lyhet me yndyre", po nuk thuhet se c'eshte kjo "yndyra". Ja ta them une: Lengu me te cilen lyhet tepsia (per te mos u ngjitur brumi) eshte ose vaj ose gjalp (telyne) i shkrire (vaji te cilin kam patur nder mend ne postimin tim te mesiperm).
> 
> Menyra se si krijohet brumi (te pershkrimi me lart), eshte i njejte me menyren se si krijohet brumi per petulla, ose llagere. Prandaj po them se flia eshte version i llagereve. Kush ka njohuri nga flia dhe gastronomia nuk e ka te veshtire te arrije ne kete perfundim.
> 
> Shnet, dhe gezuar Bajramin.


Fillimisht flm per festen e Bajramit, gjithashtu urime e dasht zoti pritni shume Bajrama.

Ndersa per lyrjen e tepsis me yndyre apo vaj, vetem tepsia lyhet me vaj(si cdo specialitet tjeter ku tepsia lyhet) dhe mbas kesaj vaji nuk perdoret. Dmth vetem ne fillim lyhet tepsia dhe nuk perdoret vaji.

Kur ju keni shkruar se behen si petullat me vaj, kam menduar se e kishit fjalen per fergim ne vaj te flies, sikur petullat. Kerkoj ndjes per keqkuptim.

Me nderime

Flag,

P.S çfare jan llageret, a ka ndonje fjale tjeter apo si duken ato?

----------


## geezer

me pelqen shum flija nuk di qte them em teper

----------


## Jack Watson

> P.S çfare jan llageret, a ka ndonje fjale tjeter apo si duken ato?


Tung, 

Llageret jane fiks nje nga fletet e flise. Procedura eshte e gati njejte me fline, vetem se nuk mbivendosen ne tepsi (fletet/petat), po hahen tek e tek.

Gatuan ne ftere, dhe jo me saç.

----------


## flag

> Tung, 
> 
> Llageret jane fiks nje nga fletet e flise. Procedura eshte e gati njejte me fline, vetem se nuk mbivendosen ne tepsi (fletet/petat), po hahen tek e tek.
> 
> Gatuan ne ftere, dhe jo me saç.



Ok, siduket nga kjo qe po e pershkruani Llageret duhet te jenë Llokuma dhe keto gjithashtu si petullat(donuts) fryhen gjate fergimit ne fertere te mbushur thelle me vaj. Perderisa petullat jan zakonisht te rrumbullaket ne form, llageret -llokumat jan si petet e flies, te gjata.

Flm per shpjegim dhe kohen tuaj.

Me respekt
Flag

----------


## master2006

Llageret e siperpermendur ndoshta jan "pallaqinkat" siq i quajm ne ne rrafshin e kosoves  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## orbita

flia nuk eshte gje tjeter veq se nje grumbull brumi qe te bombardon lukthin eshte nje  ushqim primitiv

----------


## ABSOLUTE

bash ushqim primitiv.

----------


## flag

> Llageret e siperpermendur ndoshta jan "pallaqinkat" siq i quajm ne ne rrafshin e kosoves


Po Jack Watson tha se llageret jan nga fletet e flisë, qe nese nuk gaboj fletet apo petet e flisë nuk jan shume te holla sikur petet apo fletet e pallaqinkes(pancakes ne anglisht).
Pallaqinkat-pancakes fergohen me pak vaj dhe vetem nje lugë e fillit vendoset ne mes te ferteres dhe shperndahet  ne gjithe ferteren me rrotullimin e ferteres ne form te rrumbullaket.

Gjithashtu sikur te kishin qenë pallaqinka, me siguri Jack Watson do te kishte cekur se keto kur te fergohet njera ane, atehere  ngritet pallaqinka-pancake ne ajr ne menyre te vendoset ne anen tjeter dhe te fergohet.

Por, unë,mund edhe te gaboj.

Me nderime
Flag

----------


## drague

ka hik koha e flies o shqiptar tash hajm kinxh ne hell(qingj).

----------


## [Perla]

Për 4 vetë

*Duhen:*

*Per brumin:*
_- 1 kg miell
- 3-4 gota ujë
- kripë_

*Per masën:* 
_- 200 gr gjalpë
- 2 filxhana caji ajkë
- 3 lugë vaj_
*
Pergatitja:*

Në një enë hidhet miell, kripë, ujë i ftohtë dhe përzihen në një brumë të hollë si për petulla. Në një enë tjetër shkrihet gjalpë, ajkë, vaj dhe qumësht, përzihet masa e krijuar derisa të gjithë perberesit të jenë shkrirë në një masë të vetme, lyhet tepsia me vaj dhe me një lugë merret brumi i hollë dhe hidhet nga cepi i tepsisë deri afër mesit dhe krijohen rradhë të cilat mbulojnë gjithë tepsinë. Mesi, qe është bosh mbushet me rradhë paralele.
 Gjithë sipërfaqja lyhet me masën e përgatitur dhe futet në furrën e ngrohur. Kjo piqet për 3-5 minuta. Nxirret nga furra për të vazhduar me rendin tjetër. Brumi i hollë tashmë hidhet në të njëjtën mënyrë por midis dy rradhëve derisa të jetë mbuluar e gjithë tepsia. Përsëri lyhet me masën dhe piqet për 3-5 minuta. Kjo procedurë vazhdon derisa të mbushet tepsia. 

Flia lihet të ftohet për 10 minuta dhe serviret me kos, djathë ose mjaltë.

_united-albania_

----------

